# Replica/Kit Makes : Bradley GTE 1981 Bradley GTElectric (100% electric vehicle)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $14,000.00*
End Date: Sunday Sep-06-2009 20:14:44 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $14,000.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

